# CAN YOU MIX GOLD PIRANHAS AND RED BELLIES TOGETHER



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO MIX THE 2 DIFFERENT TYPES IF THE ARE THE SAME SIZE AND HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM IN THE TANK.PLANNING ON GETTING A 125 GALLON TANK LOOKING TO HOUSE 4-6 PIRANHAS.I HAPPEN TO REALLY LIKE THE RED BELLIES AND THE GOLD ONES IS IT POSSIBLE OR WOULD WORLD WAR 3 BREAK OUT THANKS NEW MEMBER HERE =)


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

lovemyreds said:


> IS IT POSSIBLE TO MIX THE 2 DIFFERENT TYPES IF THE ARE THE SAME SIZE AND HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM IN THE TANK.PLANNING ON GETTING A 125 GALLON TANK LOOKING TO HOUSE 4-6 PIRANHAS.I HAPPEN TO REALLY LIKE THE RED BELLIES AND THE GOLD ONES IS IT POSSIBLE OR WOULD WORLD WAR 3 BREAK OUT THANKS NEW MEMBER HERE =)


to put it simply no. unless the gold you speak of is a piraya and is yellow. usually the gold is a gold diamond rhom and it will munch the pyogs or the pygos will munch it.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Serrasalmus Spilopluera? No, unless you have a huge tank like 750 gal. People have had small successes for short periods of time with smaller tanks but that is few and far between and almost always ends in death of fish or horrible bites and removal of fish from tank.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

Serrasalmus Spilopluera THE GOLD PIRANHA WAS ONE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a negative, why not go with a tern or piraya with your reds?


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

THANKS FOR REPLY I HAD A PAIR OF GOLD PIRANHAS TILL THE WAY SMALLER MALE DECIDED ON MY VEGAS TRIP TO SOME HOW GET AROUND THE TANK DIVIDER AND TAKE ALL THE FEMALES FINS OFF HER BODY SHE ENDED UP DYING. HE WAS A NASTY BASTARD AND TO THINK SHE WAS WAY BIGGER GO FIGURE.HE DIED FEW YEARS AGO BUT LIVED TILL HE WAS 9 YEARS OLD HAD HIM IN A 75 GALLON TANK BY HIM SELF THE REST OF HIS LIFE.HAD THE ITCH TO JUMP BACK IN TO THIS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW THE GLD/RED BELLIES WOULD GET ALONG


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, welcome to the site, and glad your back into the hobby. I would stick with one, do you want golds, or reds/pygos?


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

RATHER THE GOLDS FOR SURE BUT VERY HARD I SEE STILL TO GET THEM SMALL I SEE AQUASCAPE HAS THEM AT THE 3-4 INCH RANGE LOVE TO GET THEM AT 1-2 INCH RANGE NO LUCK SO FAR.ANY BODY YOU KNOW WOULD BE HELPFUL THANKS FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Would you mind stop using CAPS, its bugging me.. Where you located? I would try local or use online such as aquascape or sharkaquarium. If you want them, take what you can get-or wait.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

lol sure didnt notice i had caps on i live on long island,ny i saw aquascape so was happy to know still can get the golds but was trying to get them at a younger age then the 3-4 inch ones he has to offer


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well call and see if they have an idea, or you can post here in the sellers section. Sometimes they cant get that size for reasons, whats wrong with a 3''?


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

nothing love to get them at 1 inch but i see only the reds are available at that size.same issues i had in the mid 1990s no big deal like you said get whats out there or wait.you like the gold ones?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I never owned gold spilo, on gold rhom. Well get some medium sized golds, or get some pygos.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

If I knew how to ship I would help you out. I have a couple 1"ers. Wait till it gets warmer and maybe we can try.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I may be interested as well if you find a way to ship them.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HELL YA SON MIX ALL THAT sh*t UP, DO IT ALL THE TIME, PIRANHAS CICHLIDS TURTLES ELEPHANTS, I LOVE TYPING IN CAPS!!!! I DONO, I THINK IT GETS MY POINT ACROSS...DOES IT SOUND LIKE IM YELLING!!!?

k thanx bye.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have to ask, you shouldn't be even concidering doing it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> If you have to ask, you shouldn't be even concidering doing it.


If people didnt ask questions this site wouldnt exist, or itd be a failure, at least he asked first, its how you learn.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> If you have to ask, you shouldn't be even concidering doing it.


If people didnt ask questions this site wouldnt exist, or itd be a failure, at least he asked first, its how you learn.
[/quote]
agreed. have you ever looked into piraya or terns? you can mix those with reds in a large tank and it would look great.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry lord god sean -820 i will go to church and repent for asking question,sean are you the first generation to be standing in your family?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lovemyreds said:


> sorry lord god sean -820 i will go to church and repent for asking question,sean are you the first generation to be standing in your family?


I dont mean dont ask questions becasue like you said thats what this site is about. what im saying is if you dont know much and you need to ask about a cohab, you should deffinitly not attempt it since such a basic question shows me you do not have near enough knowlage to attempt something like that

you can also learn by researching yourself. Basically, keep pygos with other pygos of the same size and keep serras solo. stick to that before you concider doing serra cohabs or pygo/serra mixes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lovemyreds said:


> sorry lord god sean -820 i will go to church and repent for asking question,sean are you the first generation to be standing in your family?


you can just refer to me a "sir" sean, lord or god arnt nessisary. Also for the initial poster, don't type in all caps since it makes it harder to read and already gives peopel the impression that your a total noob (dont know if you are or not, but thats what caps make you come off as)


----------

